# Giant Cupcake



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so i made about 225 cupcakes for my friends wedding (carrot and homemade confetti) and she wanted the giant wilton cupcake as well. that thing was such a pain to decorate! but here is one pic... the giant one was not assembled all the way, its still on the cardboard for transport. you get the idea!


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

looks nice! Does giant cupcake seem like an oxymoron? When does a cupcake become a cake? Yours is in a cupcake wrapper, so it must still be a cupcake.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Pff.....a little while back my art student cousin started asking me weird cake and icing questions. Turns out she was making a cupcake large enough for her and 2 of her classmates to sit in and pick at for an art show. Can't seem to find any pictures, but THAT was a giant cupcake 

P.S. It was a lot of 9x13 cakes stacked, iced on top with "shortening-cream"


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

yum! :bounce:


----------



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

To answer your question, it is no longer a "cupcake" when it is no longer cooked in a cup. :lol:

But seriously, looks sweet. I say we, as a forum, get in the Guiness book of world records for the largest "cupcake" ever made......






And EATEN! LOL!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I just worked at a cupcakery earlier this year and we offered the giant cupcake. It became my enemy. They 2 sides weren't done at the same time, so we had to use one pan for each part of the cupcake. It was a pain to decorate, even after we developed a system. You have to be SO careful. If the botom part cracks at all, you're dead. We filled the inside a bit so the proprortions are worth 30 bucks. 

Good to know I'll never have to bake one of those again. I was about to kill myself. Cupcakes make me want to kill myself.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

they are so cute, and yet so evil!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Yeah.. if anyone would know, I WOULD. I never want to eat another one again.. but I'm really good at making them.


----------



## ainsleykath (Nov 10, 2008)

i do love cup cakes just because of its cup shape and yummy taste:bounce:


----------



## toonycupcake (Jul 13, 2010)

that looks amazing!i also have a giant cupcake pan.My first giant cupcake turned out ok.What do you think?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I don't understand the point of it.

A cupcake, at base, is a sample of the cake-makers art. That was it's orginal purpose. Once you start expanding it it's no longer a cupcake, IMO. It's just a cake with a weird shape.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

???????????????????????. What's the question or what's the answer.???


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Toony

Why do you keep resurrecting threads from years ago?


----------



## tamtam39 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Interesting, So unique for a wedding cake. *


----------



## cookpiper (Jul 6, 2010)

Yours is lovely too! How big was that? What's the measurement of your big cupcake pan?


toonycupcake said:


> that looks amazing!i also have a giant cupcake pan.My first giant cupcake turned out ok.What do you think?


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

How much it that sucker weight? Looks nice good job


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

this is inspiration to make my dads favorite treat as his birthday cake.  here i come, hostess cup-cake look-a-like!


----------



## paulaspencer (Aug 20, 2010)

I see this shape more frequently now as a centerpiece to a large cupcake display. It's kind of like the momma cupcake and all of her babies.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

jessiquina, your giant cupcake came out so nice. My grandson was so excited because his mom bought the mold and promised to bring the cupcake to school for his birthday. Her cupcake never made it out the door. I'll have to encourage her to try it again


----------



## jamesparkerz (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi!

i do love cup cakes just because of its cup shape and yummy taste.................Looks nice good job!


----------

